# Unique idea for workholding



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been hoping to hear from one or more LJers on this product. Glad to hear you made out well with them and thanks for the post.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review. There was a post a little while ago were someone made there own at a low cost he called his brownies.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/22344


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I had a lot of 4 1/2 inch disks left over after making my dust collector pipe hangers out of 3/4 ply, and just glued some spinlock shelf liner pieces on both sides. I don't know where I bought the spinlock, but it was only a buck or two a roll, and have used it on the boat for years as an anti slip shelf lining. It seems to be the same stuff that rockler and western tool sells as matts.


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

I also thought about how they would work after getting some saw dust on them? I guess you answered it.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

My bench top is a little slick because it's varnished. If there's enough sawdust on there these cookies will slide around. If the bench is clean and the cookies brushed off they work fine under a ROS. I don't trust them enough to use them with a router, but maybe I'm just overly cautious.


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

I've got a set of 4 of these and use them almost every time I'm in the shop. They don't lose adhesion no matter how dusty they get. Sure I could've made a set myself but for $12 it fell squarely (for me) on the buy side of the build/buy line. Kind of like the Bridge City KM-1 I just received in the mail and may be reviewing shortly.


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't seen the bench cookies up here in Canada yet, but I've been using a left over piece of drawer liner for a mechanics tool box for awhile now, works great for sanding, I haven't and probably won't try it with a router.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_9990000032266011P?vName=Tools&cName=Tool+Storage&sName=Tools+Storage+Accessories&sid=K-on-Sx20k061224x0000002


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I received a set of the Rockler Bench Cookies and like them so much that I bought another set. No problems here with sawdust they actually stick like little suction cups to my unvarnished Maple work bench.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

im gonna try that


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I have used them with my belt sander and trim router and I love 'em


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I have and use four of these things… I thought they were a bit pricey as I can accomplish just about the same with non-skid mats. On the other hand they are convenient.

Generally I use them with ROS sanding. I haven't really had the courage to try with router but I suspect they will work fine.


----------

